# poodle class



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Next week I have my final test with Roxanne my standard poodle. We need to heel, sit automatically when I stop, Sit when I walk around her, lay down and stay for 30 seconds, and come. Easy.

I had not practiced at all last week and she was still good, LOL. I'll take class 2 in another month. Then there's nose training. That would be fun too. I'm looking forward to hand signals.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You mean to tell me you don't use hand signals already? 

Hubs realized I was using hand signals with our dogs and asked where that came from. I didn't realize I was doing it but it came from having horses since I used them quite a bit with them. I guess I thought everyone did that had horses and maybe you do and don't realize it, I know I didn't.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know. I did say "down" and lower my hand and she did. But hopefully from 25 feet would be nice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been long enough since I last had horses that I don't do it with this group of dogs. 

I was around multiple horses and young green horses so hand signals were used a lot, it just might have been habit on my part.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Quick question. ..What do either of you use for heart worm? I've been using heartgard, but my schnauzer has horrible excema and is iching awful. I even have her on zyrtec. She's on Rachel Ray grain free food and up until now she's done great. She's had 2 doses of the med. That's all she gets except dried sweet potatoes and an occ rawhide bone. I don't want this to become my thread, so just a quick answer. I'm running out the door to work....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bad me but I don't use anything. My dogs are never outside long enough for heartworm to be a real threat. And they are not out when mosquitoes are active.

My SIL mentioned a new six month injection for heartworm. I know nothing about it so can not say much about it.

Do you know the cause of the eczema? If it's allergies I had one of mine on allergen injections. Worked like a charm.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I took this to a new thread because I didn't want to take over Karens' thread. "dog allergies".


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't care. 

I use sentinel (plus) monthly. Those newer one cost a fortune for heartworm, fleas and ticks, and some worms. Sentinel is a bit cheaper.
I've been using Taste of the Wild food or Blue dog food with no problems. Dogs have skin alllergies for alot of reasons. You can see if it's food by cooking and feeding plain chicken and rice for a month or so and see if it stops.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But if you do just chicken and rice without any supplements that means there is a bunch of minerals and vitamins missing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know. But chicken and rice is a very basic meal without all the additives. I would not want to keep a dog on it. I agree it does not supply good nutrition.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I know. But chicken and rice is a very basic meal without all the additives. I would not want to keep a dog on it. I agree it does not supply good nutrition.


Phew, now I'm not worried that you're slipping.

I imagine there are vitamin/mineral blends that can be given to make up for the shortage. After seeing how messed up the hub's blood chemistry is after a week without a balanced diet, a month scares me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks a bunch, Robin! LOL. I would use that diet then introduce a kibble and see how the dog reacts to it. If it doesn't work, back to chicken and rice for a few weeks and find a different kibble. 

I'm on poodle.com or poodleforum.com. Those people border on anal about health , care and training and everything else. God forbid I don't wash my dog bowls often enough.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do you do that to yourself? I wash bowls whenever I happen to think about it and that's not often. And my big dogs are 11 years old and pretty darned healthy. 

You have good instincts, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. 

BTW, why do people feel they have to manipulate others to follow in their footsteps? I love meeting those people so I can do just the opposite.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well the thread about how often you wash the dog bowls was meant to be this "let's really be honest and laugh". It was funny. Until this person showed up and started ranting about us not deserving animals and she got really nasty and blamed it all on Asberger's that made her nasty and not deal well with people who make fun of her. (Huh?) Troll. I think she got flushed. So then the conversation became being truthful about mental illness and avoiding people, LOL.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It washes the bowl or else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Well the thread about how often you wash the dog bowls was meant to be this "let's really be honest and laugh". It was funny. Until this person showed up and started ranting about us not deserving animals and she got really nasty and blamed it all on Asberger's that made her nasty and not deal well with people who make fun of her. (Huh?) Troll. I think she got flushed. So then the conversation became being truthful about mental illness and avoiding people, LOL.


Troll? Are you sure? You've seen it for yourself, those people do exist. I feel sorry for whatever small thing is under their charge. My definition of small things includes children.

One of the things I was thinking yesterday is that I am looking forward to seeing the little girl all grown up. She's adorable as a pup but the stateliness of the adult standard is why I've always liked that size.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Troll? Are you sure? You've seen it for yourself, those people do exist. I feel sorry for whatever small thing is under their charge. My definition of small things includes children.
> 
> One of the things I was thinking yesterday is that I am looking forward to seeing the little girl all grown up. She's adorable as a pup but the stateliness of the adult standard is why I've always liked that size.


Well troll or not, she even went to someone's picture file and told them their poodle was horribly bred. After a few warnings, she wouldn't stop attacking people , including a suggestion of getting off the forum and get herself under control, nicely, and she replied that it was our responsibility to put up with her uncontrollable nastiness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really is no talking to those people. Can you imagine what they're like in their lives? I wonder how many people actually have any interaction with them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Your baby is becoming an adult far too quickly! She's so beautiful though, congrats on the training.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> Your baby is becoming an adult far too quickly! She's so beautiful though, congrats on the training.


Thanks. It was a good choice for a dog.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, seeing her pics as she grows makes me think, hmmm, I wouldn't mind having one of those. But I'm going to remain tough, I think, and be dogless when these two are gone. At least that's what I'm thinking right now, today, at this moment. Of course that's subject to change.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I said that too. I was going to have a house chicken or two. But the racoon got them. And I've thought about a standard poo for years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't help that I've always found the standards to be so attractive and stately. Seeing your apricot girl makes me like them that much more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With good poos you should go with breeders who've done substantial testing. Generally you may have to wait on a list for the puppies. Many times you'll have to pay for shipping. Most good breeders will guarantee their health for 2 years. You can find out more on poodleforum.com.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> With good poos you should go with breeders who've done substantial testing. Generally you may have to wait on a list for the puppies. Many times you'll have to pay for shipping. Most good breeders will guarantee their health for 2 years. You can find out more on poodleforum.com.


You can stop now.


----------

